
I'm surrounded by people – but I feel so lonely - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-45561334
======
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18110731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18110731)
(56 comments)

~~~
onemoresoop
Thanks

